#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  Will population growth worldwide eventually lead to increasing real prices for food?

## Bhavya

Guys,

Total world population is approximately six billion. The global population is expected to start leveling up at about 8.9 billion in 2050.
Eventually stabilizing at 11-12 billion.Clearly,there will be a growing demand for food in the future.


Will it lead to food real prices increase?

----------


## Moana

> Guys,
> 
> Total world population is approximately six billion. The global population is expected to start leveling up at about 8.9 billion in 2050.
> Eventually stabilizing at 11-12 billion.Clearly,there will be a growing demand for food in the future.
> 
> 
> Will it lead to food real prices increase?


This should be the reason!Sustainable development strategies which combat soil erosion and impoverishment, deforestation, falling agricultural output, and poor water management should also be implemented, as should rural agricultural extension schemes which provide credit, seeds, fertilizers and advice to poorer farmers, regardless of whether they are men or women. Finally, support must be given to research on the integration of traditional and emerging technologies for food production.

----------

